# Interest Check - Way of the Wicked - Golarian



## ahayford (Mar 27, 2012)

Greetings gamers,

I am interested in starting my second campaign here on Enworld. 

1st Campaign: Shackled City - Golarian

I have chosen something a little different this time around. I would like to run a 3rd party campaign called Way of the Wicked...and as you can guess, it is an Evil campagin. Details follow:

Introduction:

Have you ever wanted to play the villain? Would you rather crush the shining empire in the sun than save it? Do the whispers of daemons and dark gods seem like a good start rather then the first steps towards damnation? Perhaps this is the campaign for you.

Talingarde - Geography

Welcome to the island kingdom of Talingarde. Talingarde is an independent nation located in the southern Steaming Sea. Originally settled by humans of Varisian decent, their many centuries apart from their homeland has cooled their normally hot blood. Interbreeding with Ulfen raiders has created an interesting mix of the two disparate bloodlines. 

Several clans of dwarves live among the humans rather then in their own citadels like most dwarves. These city dwarves are valued highly for their stonework. In fact, several great fortifications of dwarven make help protect the heartlands from the hordes of bugbears known to inhabit the northern reaches of the island.

Talingarde - Religion and Recent history

Talingarde was once a place of religious tolerance. Temples to the Dark Father Asmodeus co-existed alongside temples of Iomedae and Saranrae. The religious factions lived in an uneasy truce for hundreds of years. Perhaps inevitably, forces from outside the small kingdom eventually broke the fragile peace. Cheliax agents began inciting Talingarde priests of Asmodeus to wrest control of the city for themselves. Surely Father Asmodeus would reward the strong, and the weak would reveal themselves to be unworthy. And if Cheliax gained a puppet kingdom in the process well...That would be icing on the cake.

Unfortunately for the Asmodean clergy, they were severely outnumbered. The bulk of the knights and nobles of Talingarde followed Iomedae, with a smaller contingent following Saranrae. When the civil war began, the combined armies of the Saranraen and Iomedaen knights crushed the infernal forces. The leaders of the civil war begged for mercy, negotiating a surrender with a knight captain in service to Saranrae. However, the Iomedeans would hear nothing of it. The Asmodeans were slaughtered to a man. Every temple was leveled and not an acolyte was left alive. 

The followers of Saranrae protested such a brutal action against a foe that had clearly surrendered, but their voices were lost among the cries for justice from the followers of Iomedae.  Today, the followers of Iomedae reign largely unopposed. The royal family are devout followers of the Iomedean church, as are the bulk of the nobles. The church of Saranrae has been relegated to fairly minor role in the kingdom, having lost much of the support of the common folk and the nobility after the war.

A peace heretofore unseen in the region has settled over the land. The people are content and have faith that their rulers will protect them from any threat that might present itself.....For now.

DISCLAIMER:

This is an adventure for evil characters. Alignments are limited to Lawful and Neutral evil. It is helpful if characters hunger for power and wealth and do not mind working with others to achieve their goals. Cruelty is a tool, not a toy. Punish those who stand against you, but reward those who demonstrate strength and serve you well.

Characters will do doing things that could be responsible for the deaths of countless innocents, as well as working with dark powers that would like to see nothing less then the corruption of all humanity. 

Brief character introduction:

Guilty - You are a lawbreaker - the worst of the worst. Too dangerous to live amongst the good people of Talingarde, they dragged you in chains to the worst prison in the land and there they forever marked you. They held you down and branded you with a rune F. You are forsaken. You won't be at Branderscar Prison for long. Branderscar is a holding pen. In three days - everything ends.

What a pity. If only there was a way out of this stinking rat-hole. If only there was a way to escape. If only...

No. No one has ever escaped from Branderscar Prison. This is where your story ends.

Characters will pick their crime as a campaign trait (list will follow after interest confirmation). 

Things like torture etc will be allowed but largely handled with the PG-13 rule. For example, from Star Wars:

And now, your highness, we will discuss the location of your hidden rebel base.

<door closes>

Time passes...


People can push the boundaries but if I request they reign it in a bit please don't be insulted.

Any paizo published Pathfinder race/class will allowed. Monstrous races may prove difficult as much of the adventures involve infiltrating the human kingdom of Talingarde. 

I will include more details about creating characters etc if I get enough interest. I will start with 6 open slots


1: Kinem 
2: Shayuri
3: Kaodi
4: Rodger Dodger
5: Perrinmiller
6: ghostcat


----------



## kinem (Mar 27, 2012)

Let me be ... the first to say ... yay!


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm enjoying your Shackled City game a lot. I don't know how you feel about someone being in both...I can see how it might be odd, especially if the two games have similar timelines, or if you just want new blood.

However, if you're open to the idea, I am interested in giving it a try. I'd probably go for a sorceror...but as always I have lots of ideas for alternatives.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 27, 2012)

Sign me up! I am always up for another Pathfinder game (read: I am probably nearing my limit, but hey). 

I will get a character idea put together soon, which I will add to this post. Just want to let my interest be known quick.

I have been thinking that since most of my characters are spellcasters, maybe it would be nice to give a roguish character a try. My villain would be a secret worshipper of Baalzebul, able to thrive since the destruction of their infernal rival Asmodeus' church. As Baalzebul is a lord of lies and murder, the character would obviously have been indicted for murder, and his eventual career path will probably be as a master spy (the prestige class). I will try and think of some more details maybe once we have character creation rules up.


----------



## kinem (Mar 27, 2012)

Edit: I'll go with a cleric of Asmodeus 

Somehow, most of my evil characters have been clerics. I never play a good cleric. Probably has something to do with my RL view of religion


----------



## ahayford (Mar 27, 2012)

Classes with an Infernal bent would definitely be appropriate.


----------



## ahayford (Mar 27, 2012)

One thing I forgot to add is the update frequency. I typically try to update at least every 2 days. Frequently I'll post more then that if I feel its warranted and I have time. It seems weekends are slow on this board so I typically do not count those (but I frequently update on the weekend).


----------



## ahayford (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh, you are welcome to sign up Shayuri


----------



## Rodger Dodger (Mar 27, 2012)

If you'll have someone brand new to the site I'll join you guys.

Maybe a cleric or rogue, maybe a combo of both.


----------



## ahayford (Mar 27, 2012)

I have updated the above with 4 players. 2 slots are still open. I will go ahead and say the game will go forward at this point as 4 is enough  I'll try and get the final players guide up tonight. Depends how late I'm at work.


----------



## Rodger Dodger (Mar 27, 2012)

If everything falls into place I'll play a cleric of Zon-Kuthon and as for his crime...torture and murder. If we need a frontline fighter I would make a two-hander fighter.

*EDIT* I have an idea for an inquisitor of Asmodeus and its stronger than either of the other two.


----------



## ahayford (Mar 28, 2012)

oops


----------



## ahayford (Mar 28, 2012)

*Character Creation Guide:*

*Step 1 Attributes:*

This campaign expects the players to be villains on an epic scale. 25 point buy Epic Fantasy build as described in Getting Started

*Step 2 Race: (from the campaign source)*

This is unchanged. All races in The Pathfinder Roleplaying Game are permitted. There are certain races that will be more difficult to play in this campaign. Extremely unusual or monstrous races are likely to be troublesome. PCs of those races may find themselves uninvolved in certain parts of this campaign. (I would replace uninvolved with difficulty being involved but you get the idea)

The PCs after all are on a secret mission to infiltrate and destroy Talingarde. It will be more difficult to infiltrate anything if you are travelling with a minotaur, goblin or serpent man.

*Step 3 Class: (from the campaign source)*

All classes are permitted except the Paladin. Paladins do not walk the Way of the Wicked. A few classes require some special consideration below.

The Anti-paladin from the Advanced Player’s Guide is well suited themetically for this campaign. Alas, the class requires a chaotic evil alignment which is not permitted.
Thus it is recommended that your GM allow the house rule “The anti-paladin may be of any evil alignment”. (Consider this rule in play) Further, the anti-paladin may have cohorts, followers and henchmen who are of any evil alignment instead of the usual “chaotic evil” requirement. Also, a lawful evil anti-paladin may not use their fiendish boon to add the ‘anarchic’ property to a weapon. Instead, they may add the ‘axiomatic’ property. 

Assassins are a great choice for this campaign. Subtle killing can potentially be useful again and again. Yes, this is a prestige class not a core class. But it’s a great prestige class to be working towards at level one. 

Barbarians can be a good choice, but since chaotic alignments are not allowed (see below), neutral evil or neutral are the only two possible alignment choices. Barbarians have the challenge of coming up with a good reason why a class as chaotic and rebellious as this one
would cooperate with a group of lawful evil followers of Asmodeus. Perhaps a cleric of Asmodeus (another PC?) saved your life and now you owe that priest your service.

Cavaliers are a fine choice for a PC but must be careful about their Order selection. Orders that defend the common folk (The Order of the Shield) or pledge allegiance to the king of Talingarde (The Order of the Lion) are probably not appropriate. Self-serving orders (for example the Order of the Cockatrice) are very appropriate indeed.

Clerics and inquisitors are allowed but must worship a god who approves of the villainous path ahead of you. Worshipping the lawful evil god Asmodeus is strongly encouraged. At the GM’s discretion it may be required for divine classes. (not required)

Druids are permitted though neutral good druids are not. Evil druids are a perfectly valid choice but you must decide why such a character would ever join an organization
that honors a lawful evil god. 

Gunslingers - I’d rather not have these, but we can talk about it

Monks may not be lawful good and must be lawful evil. 

Ninja and Samurai are permitted but speak to me if you want this option. I’d like to stay away from the eastern options unless you have a really compelling idea.

Rangers will find that Humanoid (Human) and Outsider (Good) are solid choices for their favored enemy.

Sorcerers of any bloodline are permitted. Infernal blooded sorcerers are a particularly good choice.

*Step 4: Skills and Feats*

This step is unchanged.

However, this campaign lends itself more than most to a house rule that gives everyone two more skill points per level. The PCs will be on their own for much of the campaign and will have difficulty relying on others for skills. This house rule will make them more self-reliant.

(Consider this house rule in play)

Besides, villains should more competent than the average man.

*Step 5: Equipment*

The characters begin with nothing. They have no money, no weapons or armor, no gear, no animal companions of any sort and no material possessions besides tattered, dirty prison clothes. Equipment will be acquired in game.

Alchemists begin without their formulae book, extracts, bombs or mutagens. They must have access to an alchemical lab or chemicals to have any of these abilities restored.

Bards begin without their instruments.

Cavaliers have lost their mount. Presumably their mount was slain or given to another during their capture. It can be presumed that their week of mourning is already in the past.

Clerics begin having chosen all their spells for the day. They do not have their holy symbol or any material components however.

Druids also begin having chosen all their spells for the day. They do not, however, have their animal companion with them. Presumably such a companion was slain during their capture or escaped and awaits them outside. Regardless, such beasts would never be allowed inside
the prison. Only if they escape from Branderscar prison will they have a chance to reunite with their companion or conduct the ceremony to acquire another.

Inquisitors and Oracles lack their holy symbol if they need one.

Summoners begin the game with their Eidolon unsummoned. They begin the game shackled so they are unable to perform the necessary ritual until they are free.

Witches, Wizards and Magi do not have their spell books, material components, familiars or bonded objects. They do however begin with a full selection of memorized spells from before their incarceration.

*Step 6: Traits*

Every character must choose a crime that landed in them in Branderscar. They were not wrongly imprisoned -- they are guilty of their charge. Choosing this crime counts as your campaign trait.

You may select one additional non-campaign trait.


* Step 7: Backstory *

There is a further requirement and it is something of an intangible quality. At some point in this adventure path every character is going to have the chance to join an evil organization and swear allegiance to the master of that organization and its patron – the lawful evil god Asmodeus. You should make a character who can say yes.

* Epilogue: The Way of the Wicked *
Perhaps right now, you may be experiencing a little cognitive dissonance.

This campaign is about breaking out of prison, joining an evil organization and then seeking revenge. Above, we recommend that characters be lawful evil. You may be asking yourself right now “how is breaking out of prison and getting revenge lawful?”

It isn’t.

Lawful evil is the recommended alignment not because your character is obeying the laws of Talingarde but because your characters seek to impose a new order. This is not the campaign for chaotic loners or freespirited vagabonds. Those campaigns exist in abundance
and if they are what you are looking for, perhaps you are in the wrong place. This is a campaign about joining an evil organization with a wicked agenda. Eventually, you
may even come to control that evil organization. 

“Way of the Wicked” is a chance to play an unusual sort of character. You will play a burgeoning dark lord -- someone who will rise from imprisonment and destitution
to become one of the greatest villains of this age. At first, you will be a minion in service to a sinister plot. But eventually, you will be a minion no longer. You, if you can survive, will become the master.

And that is almost the definition of lawful evil.

* Crimes of the Forsaken *

Each character chooses one heinous crime that has earned them a place in Branderscar Prison. Each crime grants a different benefit, similar to a trait. You may have committed many crimes during your lifetime, but this is the crime that finally got you branded and condemned.

This list of twenty crimes is not intended to be comprehensive. Feel free to invent your own crime, punishment and benefit (with the GM’s approval of course).
Besides simplying choosing a crime, you should also consider how the crime was done. Was this a wellplanned criminal enterprise or a crime of passion? Did you do it alone or did you have accomplices? Was this the first time you did this crime or are you a repeat offender?
Answering these questions will help flesh out your character’s background.

This has been said before, but it bears repeating. Your character actually perpetrated this crime. You may have done it for what seemed like noble reasons. You may have gotten entangled in this criminal enterprise unwillingly. But there is no doubt that you are guilty. You have not been sentenced to the worse prison in Talingarde unjustly. You are here because you deserve to be.

Arson
You have willfully started a fire that destroyed property. To be sent to Branderscar, you didn’t start just a minor little trash fire. Your act of arson threatened a major town, city, church or castle and likely cost someone their life. You’ll be punished for your crime by facing the fire
yourself.
Punishment: Death by burning
Benefit: Whenever you score a critical hit with a fire attack, you receive a +2 fire damage bonus to your damage roll. This bonus is a trait bonus.

Attempted Murder
You tried to kill someone and botched the job. To be sent to Branderscar Prison, you did not try to kill just anyone. You likely assaulted someone of great importance and prominence.
Punishment: Death by beheading
Benefit: You gain a +2 trait bonus to Intimidate checks, and Intimidate is always a class skill for you.

Blasphemy
Either you have defamed the great god Iomedae or you have been found guilty of worshipping one of the forbidden deities (who preeminent among them is Asmodeus).
Punishment: Death by burning
Benefit: +2 trait bonus to Knowledge (religion) and Knowledge (religion) is always a class skill for you.

Consorting with the Dark Powers
(Witchcraft)
You have been found guilty of summoning an evil outsider. Likely you were captured by the famed witch hunter Sir Balin of Karfeld. The last thing he said to you was, “May Iomedae have mercy upon your wretched, damned soul.” If only you could get a chance at revenge!
Punishment: Death by burning
Benefit: You receive a +1 trait bonus to Knowledge (planes) and Knowledge (arcana) checks, and one of these skills (your choice) is always a class skill for you.

Desecration
You have violated one of the churchs, cathedrals or holy shrines of the great god Iomedae. To be sent to Branderscar this was no minor act of vandalism. Instead you have done something flagrant and spectacular to dishonor the Shining Lady.
Punishment: Death by burning
Benefit: You receive +1 trait bonus on all saving throws against divine spells.

Desertion
You have deserted from the Talirean military and been recaptured. To get sent to Branderscar this was not some minor or routine dereliction of duty. Instead, you abandoned your post during a time of crisis -- perhaps battle or while defending the Watch Wall. Regardless of the
exact circumstances, your laziness and cowardness must have caused loss of life.
Punishment: Death by hanging
Benefit: You receive one bonus skill point per level that must be spent on the Profession (Soldier) skill. Profession (Soldier) is always a class skill for you.

Dueling unto Death
You have engaged in a duel to the death and mortally wounded an opponent. The opponent was honorable enough to say nothing before he expired. Alas that his family or companions was nowhere near so honorable. Dueling was once common in Talingarde before the House of Darius came to power. The House of Barca all but encouraged duels of honor. Now, dueling of any sort is punished severely. Dueling to the death is a sure way to be sent to Branderscar Prison.
Punishment: Death by beheading
Benefit: You gain a +1 trait bonus to Fortitude saves

Extortion
You have defrauded money from someone by holding information of their wrongdoing over their heads. To end up in Branderscar, this was no minor act of merely threatening to expose someone. Instead you ave attempted extortion against someone of great prominence and for exorbitant stakes. Punishment: Life at hard labor in the salt mines 
Benefit: You receive a +2 trait bonus to Intimidate checks, and Intimidate is always a class skill for you.

Forgery
You have forged documents issued either by the crown or by the Church of Iomedae. Alas, that your forgery while competent was not entirely undetectable. To be sent to Branderscar, this was no minor finagling of paperwork. This forged document could have cost lives, undermined the reputation of the Church or endangered the security of the realm.
Punishment: Life at hard labor in the salt mines
Benefit: You gain a +3 trait bonus to Linguistics skill checks to commit forgery and Linguistics is always a class skill for you.

Fraud
You tried to bilk someone out of their cash. To end up in Brandescar Prison, this was no petty con job or penny ante racket. Instead, you brazenly tried to defraud someone important of a huge sum of money. And it almost worked too!
Punishment: Life at hard labor in the salt mines
Benefit: You receive a +2 trait bonus to Bluff checks and Bluff is always a class kill for you.

Grave Robbery
It is forbidden by sacred law to dishonor a corpse after it is been sealed in its tomb by a clergy of the Iomedaen faith. Some may not honor this ban: necromancers, golem crafters, self-styled scientists, and alchemists delving into the forbidden secrets of life and death. These ghouls can expect no mercy from the Talirean Magistrates. And by sending you to Branderscar Prison, you have received none.
Punishment: Death by beheading
Benefit: You receive a +1 trait bonus to confirm critical hits

Heresy
You have denied the supremacy of Iomedae and been condemned for it. For this to be a crime, you were not content to keep your heresy to yourself. You tried to sway others. Likely you were captured by the famed witch hunter Sir Balin of Karfeld. The last thing he said to you
was: “Iomedae may forgive you yet for your lies. Talingarde will not.” If only you could get a chance at revenge!
Punishment: Death by burning.
Benefit: You receive a +1 trait bonus on all saving throws against divine spells.

High Theft
You had a foolproof plan to steal some great treasure. Alas, the scheme had a fatal flaw and went horribly awry. To be sent to Branderscar prison, this was no ordinary robbery attempt. You tried to steal something of great value or religious significance.
Punishment: Life at hard labor in the salt mines
Benefit: You receive a +1 trait bonus to Reflex saves.

High Treason
You have willfully worked to bring down the current Monarch of Talingarde -- the beloved King Markadian V called the Brave of House Darius. To be successfully tried for High Treason you have done more than merely dislike the king, you did something tangible to undermine his rule. Alas, that you failed at your plot and are now headed to Branderscar Prison. Treason is the only crime that is still punished by the gruesome ritual of being drawn and quartered. Your stay at Branderscar will be brief. 
Punishment: Death by drawing and quartering
Benefit: You receive a +1 trait bonus to Will saves. 

Kidnapping
You have abducted someone perhaps to ransom them or do unspeakable things to them. Unfortunately, you were caught and your victim was rescued (if they weren’t rescued -- you would be guilty of murder instead). To be sent to Branderscar Prison, you must have abducted someone of great importance or in a particularly gruesome manner.
Punishment: Death by beheading
Benefit: You receive a +1 trait bonus to both Disarm and Grapple attempts.

Murder
You have killed without just cause and been condemned for it. To be sent to Branderscar Prison, this was no typical killing but a particularly savage and unforgiveable act. You may also have killed someone with powerful friends. Note: You are not allowed to have killed someone in the royal family of Talingarde. You may have tried (this would instead be High Treason -- see above) but ultimately they are too well protected.
Punishment: Death by beheading
Benefit: You deal 1 additional point of damage when flanking a foe. This additional damage is a trait bonus.

Piracy
You have been caught in the act of piracy on the high seas. This is a rare crime these days since Markadian I the Victorious burned the last major pirate fleet to threaten these isles. Still the crime is punished harshly. Likely you are the sole survivor of your ship.
Punishment: Death by hanging
Benefit: You may select either Bluff or Intimidate. The selected skill receives a +2 trait bonus and is always a class skill for you.

Sedition
You have attempted to covertly stir up rebellion against your rightful sovereign. This differs from high treason in that you attempted to convince others to make war against Talingarde instead of taking direct action yourself. A subtle difference to be sure. But it is the difference
between receiving the swift justice of the axe instead of the slow suffering upon the rack.
Punishment: Death by beheading
Benefit: You receive a +1 trait bonus to Bluff checks and Bluff is always a class skill for you. Further if you ever take the Leadership feat, you gain a +1 trait bonus to your Leadership score.

Slave-Taking
Slavery is illegal in Talingarde and a very rare crime. Still, once in a great while, slavers from the mainland will foolishly make an incursion into Talirean protected territories. When they are captured alive they are always made an example of.
Punishment: Death by beheading
Benefit: You receive a +1 trait bonus to both Disarm and Grapple attempts.

Slave Trading
Slavery is legal in other parts of the world and it can be tempting to the most decadent of Talingarde’s nobility to acquire a “souvenir” when traveling abroad or to purchase the object of their desire from a less reputable merchant. However you ended up trading slaves in Talingarde, you were caught red handed and now you will lose more than simply your freedom.
Punishment: Death by beheading
Benefit: You receive one bonus skill point per level that must be spent on the Appraise skill. The Appraise skill is always a class skill for you.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 28, 2012)

So here is what I was thinking. Since we are supposed to be part of an organization dedicated to Asmodeus at some point, Baalzebul was not exactly an appropriate archdevil to venerate. But I was wondering if Dispater, who according to the D&D info on him, is supposed to be one of Asmodeus' closest and most loyal allies, would be compatible. 

Herik Torvin, a descendant of the previous Talingarde ruling family, was found guilty of High Treason for attempting to undermine the rule of the king. A devout follower of Iron Lord, Dispater, he has faith that the tables will turn and it will one day soon be his tormentors who languish in Branderscar. 

Male Human Thug Rogue 1, Lawful Evil
Str 16 Dex 17 Con 12 Int 11 Wis 10 Cha 14
Traits High Treason, Lost Nobility
Skills Appraise, Bluff, Diplomacy, Disguise, Escape Arist, Intimidate, K (Local), Perception, Sense Motive, Stealth, Use Magic Device
Feats Improved Unarmed Strike, Iron Will


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 28, 2012)

I am interested. 

I just read about this today and will need some time to get an idea together.  But, I am sure I can come up something in a few days conceptually. I need to consider what Pathfinder classes I wish to play yet.  With evil clerics channeling negative energy, maybe a Dhampir would be a good race to try.  Hmmm.

If you need references of my work, let me know but I am sure I can post at least as frequently as Shayuri.


----------



## ahayford (Mar 28, 2012)

You are welcome to join up.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 28, 2012)

perrinmiller said:


> If you need references of my work, let me know but I am sure I can post at least as frequently as Shayuri.




*Has the grace to look suitably abashed*


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 28, 2012)

Can I apply for the last position. Looking at Bard - Archaeologist archetype.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 28, 2012)

Yeah, but you don't give a frak, Shayuri. 

I have character concept already from an evil PF game that never happened.  
Fivinianna Laali
It was a based on a half drow elf.  The character sheet is 3rd level and would need some reworking, likewise the background would need some rework as well to accommodate the circumstances of the game kick-off. Probably go with Attempted Murder as a trait. Or maybe Fraud to get Bluff bonus instead.


----------



## ahayford (Mar 28, 2012)

You are in ghostcat! And with that, we appear to have our group of nefarious nere-do-wells.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 28, 2012)

Another question (not to be a jerk), but everyone that has applied are agreeing to a normal pace of posting daily or once every two days, right?


----------



## ahayford (Mar 28, 2012)

I can only promise once every two days due to my work schedule. But as you can see, I watch the boards throughout the day and can post short updates / clarifications. One lesson I've also learned, is that once I'm ready to advance (ie after about two days) I'm going to advance. If a player hasn't responded I will typically npc the player for that scene or perhaps they didnt' have much to say and kind of faded into the background.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 28, 2012)

ahayford said:


> I can only promise once every two days due to my work schedule. But as you can see, I watch the boards throughout the day and can post short updates / clarifications. One lesson I've also learned, is that once I'm ready to advance (ie after about two days) I'm going to advance. If a player hasn't responded I will typically npc the player for that scene or perhaps they didnt' have much to say and kind of faded into the background.



I was directing my question at the other players, but this works for me. 


perrinmiller said:


> I have character concept already from an evil PF game that never happened.
> Fivinianna Laali
> It was a based on a half drow elf.  The character sheet is 3rd level and  would need some reworking, likewise the background would need some  rework as well to accommodate the circumstances of the game kick-off.  Probably go with Attempted Murder as a trait. Or maybe Fraud to get  Bluff bonus instead.



Not sure you saw this, I squeaked in just before your response about ghostcat and you might have missed it.

Another question, how are you planning to run combat.  Using tactical grids? Edit: Got my answer by looking in Shackled City.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 28, 2012)

I'll post as often as I can...that'll usually qualify as 'every other day or so,' but on the occasion I hit a slowdown, being NPC'd is not only understandable but appreciated.

I'm looking at Sedition, myself...

An infernal or rakshasa sorceror has potential. I like the idea of having a mix of subtle and blast magic, to keep foes guessing about what my abilities are.


----------



## ahayford (Mar 28, 2012)

Yes, I use combat grids. Sometimes more detailed then others depending on how much time I have and how important the combat is. The mechanics of combat I'm going to leave a bit open to what you guys prefer. If anyone has a favorite way of resolving combat in post, I'm open to ideas. 

What has worked for me best is people post when they can (not necessarily in initiative order) and then I post a summry that resolves the combat round. Depending on what happens, certain actions may get nullified. Players can provide secondary actions if they wish. For example (if this guy is dead I will do this, or if this guy is below half health I will heal). 

I will post AC and HP so players know if they succeed or fail, and can thus apply flavor text if desired.

I'm definitely not a fan of waiting for each player to post in initiative order. I think it draws the combat out waaaay too long. But again, the above isn't perfect either. I've thought of just doing 1 init roll for pc's and 1 for NPCs...and then initiative is considered post order from there out....but that hurts players that pick initiative boosting abilities. Maybe we could come up with a way reward those feats choices that provides a similar benefit. I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## ahayford (Mar 28, 2012)

I will look at the character concepts tonight and get back to you. I'm pretty easy going though. I don't have a problem with Dark Elves necessarily...but make sure you read the players guide.


----------



## kinem (Mar 28, 2012)

What I do as PBP DM for inititaive in theory is to roll once for PCs and once for the NPCs. If there are some PCs who would have beat the NPCs using that roll, they go first. NPCs and PCs then alternate. Whoever posts first goes first, and I resolve the results of their actions if I get a chance to post before the next PC does.

The NPCs' initiative roll uses the bonus of the leader or most powerful group.

In practice, I often just used the PCs' highest initiative bonus, and if that beats the NPCs the PCs go first. This usually results in the PCs acting first.


----------



## Rodger Dodger (Mar 28, 2012)

I have a feeling the post speed question may have been aimed more at me than the others, which is fine since I am new. I check the forums often and can post as needed.


----------



## ahayford (Mar 28, 2012)

Just an update on classes

1: Kinem - Cleric?
2: Shayuri - Sorcerer?
3: Kaodi - Rogue?
4: Rodger Dodger - Inquisitor?
5: Perrinmiller - arcane caster of some kind?
6: ghostcat - Bard?


----------



## Rodger Dodger (Mar 28, 2012)

Yep, a human inquisitor of Asmodeus. I was thinking of taking the infiltrator alternate class option and the conversion inquisition.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 28, 2012)

Yes, a traitorous wretch of a rogue!


----------



## Rodger Dodger (Mar 28, 2012)

Ah, I forgot my crime...I will go with heresy.


----------



## ahayford (Mar 28, 2012)

Rogues Gallery thread posted.


----------



## kinem (Mar 29, 2012)

[sblock=Sam 'Mace' Mason]male human cleric 1 (Asmodeus), NE

hp 9 (1d8+1); move 30'; BAB +0; CMB +2; CMD 14; init +2
saves Fort +2, Reflex +2, Will +6; +1 vs divine spells
AC 12 (+2 dex); touch 12, ff 10

str 14/+2 c5; carry 58/116/175
dex 14/+2 c5
con 10/+0 c0
int 12/+1 c2; languages Common (?), Infernal
wis 19/+4 c 13+2h
cha 10/+0 c0

attacks
unarmed strike +2 melee, 1d3+2 nonlethal, crit 20/x2; draws AOO

fire bolt +2 ranged touch, 1d6 fire, crit 20/x2; 30' range, 7/day

skill points: 2 base + 1 human + 1 int + 2 house rule = 6

class skills are Appraise (Int), Craft (Int), Diplomacy (Cha), Heal (Wis), Knowledge (arcana) (Int), Knowledge (history) (Int), Knowledge (nobility) (Int), Knowledge (planes) (Int), Knowledge (religion) (Int), Linguistics (Int), Profession (Wis), Sense Motive (Wis), Spellcraft (Int), Bluff (Cha), Disguise (Cha), and Stealth (Dex)

skills (ranks/total): Appraise 1/5, Bluff 1/4, Disguise 1/4, Knowledge (religion) 1/8, Spellcraft 1/5, Stealth 1/6; Perception 0/4

feats: Extend Spell (2x duration), Spell Focus (enchantment)

traits: Magical Lineage (murderous command) (metamagic on it costs 1 less spell level), Crime: Desecration (+1 on saves vs divine spells)

domains: fire, trickery

spells/day: 3 0th, 2+1 1st
spells prepared: DC 14 + spell level; * = enchantment (+1 DC); + = Trickery; & = Fire
0: bleed, spark, stabilize
1: extended murderous command* (x2), disguise self+

An evil cleric can convert spells to 'inflict spells' (an inflict spell is one with “inflict” in its name).

Channel Energy (Su)
Channeling energy causes a burst that affects all creatures of one type (either undead or living) in a 30-foot radius centered on the cleric. The amount of damage dealt or healed is equal to 1d6 points of damage plus 1d6 points of damage for every two cleric levels beyond 1st. A cleric may channel energy a number of times per day equal to 3 + his Charisma modifier. This is a standard action that does not provoke an attack of opportunity. A cleric can choose whether or not to include himself in this effect. A cleric must be able to present his holy symbol to use this ability.


Trickery Domain

Granted Powers: You are a master of illusions and deceptions. Bluff, Disguise, and Stealth are class skills.

Copycat (Sp): You can create an illusory double of yourself as a move action. This double functions as a single Mirror Image and lasts for a number of rounds equal to your cleric level, or until the illusory duplicate is dispelled or destroyed. You can have no more than one copycat at a time. This ability does not stack with the Mirror Image spell. You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Wisdom modifier.

Domain Spells: 1st—disguise self, 2nd—invisibility, 3rd—nondetection, 4th—confusion, 5th—false vision, 6th—mislead, 7th—screen, 8th—mass invisibility, 9th—time stop.


Fire Domain

Granted Powers: You can call forth fire, command creatures of the inferno, and your flesh does not burn.

Fire Bolt (Sp): As a standard action, you can unleash a scorching bolt of divine fire from your outstretched hand. You can target any single foe within 30 feet as a ranged touch attack with this bolt of fire. If you hit the foe, the fire bolt deals 1d6 points of fire damage + 1 point for every two cleric levels you possess. You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Wisdom modifier.

Fire Resistance (Ex): At 6th level, you gain resist fire 10. This resistance increases to 20 at 12th level. At 20th level, you gain immunity to fire.

Domain Spells: 1st—burning hands, 2nd—produce flame, 3rd—fireball, 4th—wall of fire, 5th—fire shield, 6th—fire seeds, 7th—elemental body IV (fire only), 8th—incendiary cloud, 9th—elemental swarm (fire spell only).


Weapon and Armor Proficiency:
Clerics are proficient with all simple weapons, light armor, medium armor, and shields (except tower shields). 


Equipment:

The characters begin with nothing. They have no money, no weapons or armor, no gear, no animal companions of any sort and no material possessions besides tattered, dirty prison clothes. Equipment will be acquired in game.

Clerics begin having chosen all their spells for the day. They do not have their holy symbol or any material components however.


Crime: Desecration
You have violated one of the churchs, cathedrals or holy shrines of the great god Iomedae. To be sent to Branderscar this was no minor act of vandalism. Instead you have done something flagrant and spectacular to dishonor the Shining Lady.
Punishment: Death by burning
Benefit: You receive +1 trait bonus on all saving throws against divine spells.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Description]Sam Mason was an ambitious young priest of Asmodeus, who eagerly joined the plot to take control of the city. He survived the ensuing disaster with the help of a well-timed disguise self spell, leaving his fellows behind to let them fight what he knew would be a losing battle.

However, he was unable to resist carrying out acts of revenge against those who had blocked his rise to power. He committed many crimes, but the one for which he was caught was setting fire to a temple of Iomedae. He now awaits execution by burning. However, he still has a few tricks up his tattered sleeves and awaits the chance to take a few of the guards down with him, hoping to win a bit of Asmodeus' favor for the afterlife.

He is about 6'2" tall, 220 lbs, with red hair and grey eyes.[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 29, 2012)

*Herik Torvin*
Human Thug Rogue 1
Lawful Evil

*ABILITY SCORES*
*STR* 16
*DEX* 17
*CON* 12
*INT* 11
*WIS* 10
*CHA* 14

*HP & DEFENSES*
*HP* 10
*AC* 13
*Touch AC* 13
*FF AC* 10
*Fort Save* +1
*Reflex Save* +5
*Will Save* +3

*ATTACKS*
*Initiative* +3
*Base Attack Bonus* +0
*Combat Manuever Bonus* +3
*Combat Maneuver Defense* 16

*SKILLS*
*Trained*: Appraise +4, Bluff +6, Diplomacy +6, Disguise +6, Escape Artist +7, Intimidate +6, Knowledge (Local) +4, Perception +4, Sense Motive +4, Stealth +7, Use Magic Device +6
*Untrained*: Acrobatics +3, Climb +3, Craft +0, Fly +3, Heal +0, Perform +2, Ride +3, Survival +0, Swim +3 
*Languages*: Common

*FEATS*
Improved Unarmed Strike, Iron Will

*RACIAL FEATURES*
+2 to DEX, +1 Hit Point / Level, +1 Bonus Feat
Favored Class - Rogue

*TRAITS*
High Treason, Lost Nobility

*CLASS FEATURES*
Proficiency with Simple Weapons, Hand Crossbow, Rapier, Sap, Shortbow, Shortsword, Light Armour, Sneak Attack +1d6, Frightening

*EQUIPMENT*
*Wealth*: None
*Magic Items*: None 
*Mundane Items*: Prisoner's Rags

*Background*
In a previous era in Talingarde's history there was another family that sat on the throne. The name of that royal house was Torvin, and the traitor Herik Torvin is one of the last of that line. A tall, brutish man with a severe demeanor to go with his iron grey hair and cold blue eyes, he made the mistake of trying to undermine the rule of the King by trying to framing a close adviser and family member for corruption, among other things. For his trouble. he has been punished by being branded Forsaken and tossed in the Branderscar Prison.

Unbeknownst to the King, however, Herik, and indeed all of the Torvins, are supplicants of the Iron Lord of Dis, Dispater, one of Asmodeus most trusted allies. Indeed, it was the doctrines of Dispater that led Herik to try and overthrow the ruling family. But Dispater has a mind not only for rulership, but for prisons as well. And Herik has a feeling that here in deepest, dankest pit in Branderscar, he is in some way closer to the seat of power than he has ever been.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 29, 2012)

ahayford said:


> I will look at the character concepts tonight and get back to you. I'm pretty easy going though. I don't have a problem with Dark Elves necessarily...but make sure you read the players guide.



She is a cross breed of drow and elf, not a true drow. On her character sheet the racial traits are listed. But, I get the feeling we are encouraged to be human.  What about a Half-Fiend template with +1CR?



ahayford said:


> Just an update on classes
> 
> 1: Kinem - Cleric?
> 2: Shayuri - Sorcerer?
> ...



 If you checked the sheet, Firvinianna is a sorcerer.  But if Shayuri wants to do that, I can flex to something else. Firvin could conceptually be a Summoner.  That will bring some melee power to the mix where we are missing that role at the moment.

re: Initiative.  I have run both ways.  Preferring either all participants on individual counts or everyone on group.  My thoughts on the subject are in the link below, including what I think is the best way to run group initiative so those characters that invest in Improved Initiative are not wasting a feat selection.
http://www.enworld.org/forum/5750553-post5.html


----------



## ahayford (Mar 29, 2012)

I can make Half Dark Elf work. I looked at the character description, but I guess I missed the stats. I saw that she was a caster but missed the specifics sorry.


----------



## ahayford (Mar 29, 2012)

perrinmiller said:


> She is a cross breed of drow and elf, not a true drow. On her character sheet the racial traits are listed. But, I get the feeling we are encouraged to be human.  What about a Half-Fiend template with +1CR?
> 
> If you checked the sheet, Firvinianna is a sorcerer.  But if Shayuri wants to do that, I can flex to something else. Firvin could conceptually be a Summoner.  That will bring some melee power to the mix where we are missing that role at the moment.




Ah ha! I found the character sheet in the link at the end of the character background. My bad. I think she would be fine, but I think her background could probably use a little tweaking. As for Half-Fiend...If you want to go that route, I might lean more towards half-devil...as fiends are chaotic in nature and devils lean more towards lawful...unless thats something you are interested in exploring. 

In the Cauldron campaign I have both a Tielfling and an Asamari that have taken a trait that amounts to "weak blood" that lowers the abilities of the race to be more in line with a normal PC race. The Trait is actually from Paizo's Council of Thieves AP. We made up a similar one for the Asamari. We could go that route if you like.

Infernal Bastard - Pathfinder_OGC

I'll take a look at the initiative stuff when I have a bit more time.


----------



## ahayford (Mar 29, 2012)

But ya, just wanted to re-iterate that I think the Half Dark elf is fine...A nice addition to an Evil group.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 29, 2012)

Okay, I will stick with a half drow elf, then.  Probably go with summoner if Shayuri is going sorcerer, but I will think about it some more.

Firvin's background will be rewritten for this campaign, since half of it won't apply.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 29, 2012)

Can I post that in the Rogues' Gallery thread?


----------



## ahayford (Mar 29, 2012)

Yes go ahead. An image for your character would be useful as well.


----------



## Rodger Dodger (Mar 29, 2012)

If we need some melee force I can go Anti-Paladin. My inquisitor was going to be an archer and I was interested in the Anti-Paladin until you added the alignment restriction.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 29, 2012)

Roffle...I was going to say I could be a summoner as well.

Perrin! Let us work this out.

I have been considering a halfling or human (not sure which yet) sorceror with Inferal Bloodline. A summoner with a devilish eidolon would also be cool...perhaps even with that Eldritch Heritage feat to reflect the bloodline.

I'e never played a sorceror of that bloodline before, nor a summoner, so either has appeal. My sorceror concept is a blend of charms and blasts, with some defenses in for good measure...meant to be effective in covert machinations, or handy when swift smiting is called for. The Infernal Bloodline appears well suited for this.

A summoner would be more combat/buffing oriented of course, since that's pretty much how their spell list was built. 

Which option appeals most to you?


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 29, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> Which option appeals most to you?



Hmmm, I haven't been looking at sorcerer anymore since this morning.  I came home and looked at witch for awhile. LOL.

The lazy part of me offered Firvin's sorcerer idea since the first people were talking clerics and a rogue.

Go ahead with your sorcerer concept, you have put more thought into it than I have in reworking my sorceress build.  I have been spending mental energy thinking on what kinda eidolon to have, so I think I am happily leaning towards that route.  Though, I might consider a synthesist.


----------



## Caim (Mar 29, 2012)

So I've looked over inquisitor again and decided on the infiltrator varaint with trickery as my domain woud be nice for this game. I would make him a melee build since we would have 3 ranged and 2 melee PC's with a melee pet.

*EDIT* TSS = Rodger Dodger'


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 29, 2012)

Hmmm, I don't count clerics, bards, and rogues as melee characters.  We are still lacking a suitable front line melee combatant without that anti-paladin.  The eidolon will help, but with a party of 6, it cannot hold off the hordes alone. 

Heh, I am counting it two squishy spellcasters, three support spellcasters, a rogue and an eidolon doing all the heavy melee work.


----------



## Caim (Mar 29, 2012)

The anti-paladin is very doable and the only thing that would be sorely missed is the LOH ability. I'll make me a dasterdly anti-paladin and take up the front line.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 29, 2012)

I think we would be a pretty well-rounded party with a rogue, anti-paladin, cleric, sorcerer, bard and summoner, though unfortunately my rogue does not cover disable device.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 29, 2012)

I finally decided against the Archaeologist archetype  and gone with pure Bard.

[sblock="Quigly Sanderson"]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Bard(1)
Level: 1
Experience: 0
Hero Points:
Alignment: Lawful Evil
Languages:  Common
Deity: [/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR 18 (+4) [base 16] {10 pts + human bonus}
DEX 14 (+2) [base 14] {05 pts}
CON 12 (+1) [base 12] {02 pts}
INT 14 (+2) [base 14] {05 pts}
WIS 08 (-1) [base 08] {-2 pts}
CHA 14 (+2) [base 14] {05 pts}
[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 13 = [(1d8)+5 (+1 con +1 FC Bonus +3 Feat:Toughness]
AC: 12 = 10 + 0 [Armor] + 0 [shield] + 2 [DEX]
Touch: 12 = 10 + 2 [DEX]
Flatfooted: 10 = 10 + 0 [Armor] + 0 [shield] 
INIT: +2 = +2 [DEX]
BAB: +0 = +0[Bard]
CMB: +4 = +4 (STR) +0 (BAB)
CMD: 16 = 10 +4 (STR) +2 (DEX) +0 (BAB)
Fort: +1 = +0 [base] + 1 [CON]
Reflex: +4 = +2 [base] + 2 [DEX]
Will: +1 = +2 [base] + -1 [WIS]
Speed: 30 ft.
Damage Reduction: 
Spell Resistance: 0[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats] 
Crossbow, Light +2 = +0 [BAB] +2 [DEX] +0 [feat] / DMG = 1d8, 19-20x2, 80 ft. [Range]
Dagger +4 = +0 [BAB] +4 [STR] +0 [feat] +0 [misc] / DMG = 1d4+4, 19-20x2
Dagger (Thrown) +2 = +0 [BAB] +2 [DEX] +0 [feat] / DMG = 1d4+4, 19-20x2, 10 ft. [Range]
Longsword +4 = +0 [BAB] +4 [STR] +0 [feat] +0 [misc] / DMG = 1d8+4, 19-20x2
Sap +4 = +0 [BAB] +4 [STR] +0 [feat] +0 [misc] / DMG = 1d6+4, 20x2
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
Bonus Feat
Skilled[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Armored Casting
Bardic Countersong
Bardic Knowledge
Bardic Performance
- Countersong
- Distraction
- Fascinate
- Inspire Courage (+1)
Cantrips[/sblock]
[sblock=Traits]
Extortion
Fencer[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats]
Class Feats:
Armor Proficiency, Light
Shield Proficiency
Simple Weapon Proficiency

Feats:
Arcane Strike
Toughness[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 9 = [0 (class) + +2 (INT)] x 1 (LvL) + 00 (misc) + 00 (Favored Class)
Max Ranks: 1 
ACP: -0
Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only

```
Total                         Stat   Rank  CS  Misc  ACP
+07 =  Intimidate             +02    +01   +3  +01       CHA
+07 =  Knowledge (History)^   +02    +01   +3  +01       INT
+07 =  Knowledge (Local)^     +02    +01   +3  +01       INT
+03 =  Perception             -01    +01   +3  +00       WIS
+06 =  Perform (Act)^         +02    +01   +3  +00       CHA
+06 =  Perform (Oratory)^     +02    +01   +3  +00       CHA
+06 =  Spellcraft^            +02    +01   +3  +00       INT
+06 =  Stealth                +02    +01   +3  +00   -*  DEX
+06 =  Use Magic Device^      +02    +01   +3  +00       CHA

Bonus Skills
+07 =  Knowledge (Geography) +02    +01   +3  +01       INT
+07 =  Knowledge (Dung.)^    +02    +01   +3  +01       INT
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                                Cost   Weight
Outfit (Prison)                          0      0
Total weight carried: 0 lbs.
```
Treasure: 0gp, 0sp, 0cp Gems:

Carrying Capacity
Light: 0 to 100lbs
Medium: 101 to 200lbs
Heavy: 201 to 300lbs
Maximum weight possible: 300 [/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: M
Gender: Male
Age: 23
Height: 6' 1"
Weight: 195 lbs.
Hair Color: Brown
Eye Color: Blue
Skin Color: Pasty
Apperance: [/sblock][sblock=Background] Although not aristocrats, the Sanderson family are stinking rich and Quigly grow up with all the luxuries and privileges of a rich brat.

Having had private tutors all his life, Quigly eventually studied archaeology at Talingarde University. However, Quigly was not particularly interested in ruins. Holding and owning a relic that have not seen the light of day for hundred or thousands of year gives him a high that the study of stones and cultures can't. That's not to say he didn't pay attention to his history. After all, how can you hope to find the relics if you don't know where to look.

Graduating from university, Quigly became one of the idle rich. His family are old money and do not have to undertake anything as crude as commerce. So he spend most of the day sleeping and the nights in taverns and clubs of all classes; picking up stories and occasionally telling them. However, it wasn't just tales of heroic deeds that he collected, he also collected gossip on the cities elite, along with information on their antique collection. 

He used the information he had collected to extort relics, which he added to his own collection. Eventually he choose the wrong person and was convicted of extortion and sent to Branderscar prison[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 30, 2012)

I suppose we don't need Disable Device. But, even without Trapfinding, DD is still a class skill. 

The bard cannot eb LG according to the campaign guidelines.


----------



## ahayford (Mar 30, 2012)

I noticed you had the bard's alignment as lawful good....I hope you meant lawful evil


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 30, 2012)

I know. Maybe I will switch Knowledge (Local) for Disable Device. Who needs to know things when you just threaten others to tell you what you need,  . Yes, I will do that.


----------



## HollowerFollower (Mar 30, 2012)

I don't suppose this is still open? If it is, I'm super interested.

EDIT: Nevermind. Looks like I'm too late.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 30, 2012)

sorry guys. I did mean LE. Now corrected.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 30, 2012)

I feel a little silly for asking, but since it wasn't precisely specified that I saw....

Are we starting at level one?


----------



## ahayford (Mar 30, 2012)

Yes level 1


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 31, 2012)

Here is my character and stuff ready for review.  I took note that we do not start with any gear, but Firvin's Eidolon is not in prison and would have some stuff. 
__________________________________






*Frivinianna Laali: *Female Half-drow Elven Summoner Level 1
*Description:*    Slender  build and very attractive, with darkly tanned skin, brown not gray. She  has pale blue to gray eyes and her hair is pale blond. She keeps it  long, about halfway down her back or in a pony tail, her pointed ears  clearly visible. Her muscles are very toned from exercise, but she does  have a voluptuously curved figure for an elf.  She has a blue summoning sigil on her forehead.




    Age: 110 years
Height: 5' 9"
Weight: 105 lbs
Eyes: Pale Blue
Hair: Pale Blond
Skin: Brown-gray






*Aljalyraq:* Black dragon-type Eidolon, Evil Outsider
*Description:*    Aljalyraq is a dark, black scaled dragon type creature.  He has wings, yet they are small and not large or strong enough to allow for flight.  Like-wise his tail is too short and not strong enough to do much.  However he has a vicious bite and razor sharp claws on his front paws.  His horned visage looks menacing, but the horns themselves are flexible yet and cannot be used for weapons.  He has the glowing light blue sigil that matches the one on Firvinianna.
     Age: Unknown
 Height: 4' 0"
 Weight: 400 lbs
 Eyes: Dark Red
 Scales: Black

*Character Sheets:* Firvinianna Laali & Aljalyraq
[Sblock=Background]  Firvinianna Laali was born of the unfortunate union between her mother, a Wild Elf, and a dark skinned, male Drow.  Her mother had always been a little flighty and had a tendency to wander.  On one such wandering, she was set upon by a loan scout from a Underdark raiding party and thoroughly raped.  Believed to be too badly beaten to move, her mother escaped from her assailant, avoiding a life of potential slavery, and she eventually found her way back to her forest home.  But the ordeal left her partially dead emotionally and she wasn’t the same.  Unable to heal her, she slowly became socially ostracized by the others around her and was held to blame indirectly for the whole thing.

  Firvinianna’s birth became a constant, guilty reminder to the community of their failure and inability to help her mother recover.  Never being truly accepted, Firvin did not grow up loving her fellow elves.  As she got older she kept to herself mostly.  She followed the rules and was adept at staying out of trouble, but mainly to ensure she could gain power and meet her own selfish goals.

  Her mother eventually committed suicide by intentionally wandering into some dangerous territory to be mauled completely by some owlbears.  The community’s reaction was one of ambivalence and not something Firvinianna could live with quietly.  She was still in adolescence, and very outspoken in her grief and her intractable position of holding them all responsible for her mother’s death.  Not really wanting the bastard child of a Drow around as a continual reminder of their guilt, they asked her leave, despite her being still very much a girl.

  Firvinianna wandered the region for some years, feeling like an outcast wherever she went.  Generally this was only her perception of things as she just couldn’t connect emotionally to people while she kept herself closed off.  Unless she wanted something from them, most people thought she was made of ice with her cold disposition, despite her exotic beauty.  Those attractive features kept her from being completely turned away, and she was not above putting on a facade to convince or cajole people to do her bidding if necessary.  Yet she always felt that she must remain secretive about her past and not reveal her true feelings to anyone.

  Being still relatively young and impressionable, she fell away from the teachings of the elven gods leaving her spiritually adrift.  This lack of religious influence began to manifest in her personal motivations.  Still trying to find a community that would accept her, or at least one she could tolerate she kept wandering farther away from her original homelands, searching for a new home and place where, maybe, she would not be so alone. 

  Firvinianna found herself in the island Kingdom  of Talingarde. A wandering priest that felt sorry for her was from there and brought her along home as the young dark skinned elven girl really had nowhere else to go.  After growing up alongside some self-righteous followers of Iomedae for awhile, she realized that she was not one to work in the temples, but it did help her to have a more focused mind and she did learn much in her academic studies. Secretly she was more interested in the texts that talked about Asmodeus.

  Acane energy was in her blood, not the divine, regardless and she sought out things that were frowned upon by those around her.  The isolation and loneliness in her life turned her towards seeking a companion, one that would be more dependable.  Pouring through some ancient texts, she came upon the rituals to summon demons and devils, the prospects becoming attractive to her growing lust for power. She also studied alchemy as well.  Finally, in an attempt to summon a friend, she bonded with an evil outsider demon, named Aljalyraq. The creature was not one to insist upon her soul, but rather was looking for a change in his fate as well.  The bond between them was such that she could transmorph him into a dragon form as he wished.

    Jealous, some other teenagers, followers of Iomedae, spied and caught on to what she was doing.  After seeing her summon another fiendish creature, they let it be known in the temple that she was practicing witchcraft and dark sorcery. The clergy of Iomedae would not tolerate this and the famed witch hunter Sir Balin of Karfeld was dispatched to investigate and collect the dark-skinned elf should the accusations appear to be true.  

  Firvinianna and Aljalyraq were alone in the forest, spending time together and bonding when Sir Balin and a small squad of rangers led by his squire surrounded the glade.  The arrogant bastard left his men training nocked arrows on the elven girl and her dragon while he strode into the clearing to address them.  Despite his sneering leer, she could not hope to resist and she dismissed her eidolon to prevent him from sacrificing himself.  They marched her away in manacles.

  A quick trial soon found the foreigner elf guilty of summoning an evil outsiders. Those self righteous zealots only ensured that she would forever not tolerate Iomedae's followers and seek revenge if at all possible should she escape her death sentence of being burned at the stake.[/Sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Mar 31, 2012)

Your character sounds great Perrinmiller, except that I'd prefer if your eidolon didn't have any gear. I can't really think of a reason why your creature would have been carrying that stuff around when Firvinianna was captured...and regardless I'd prefer if we didn't use that as a way to circumvent having no resources to start. Don't worry about gear. It will take care of itself


----------



## ahayford (Mar 31, 2012)

Just an update so we  know where we are:

[MENTION=6667065]Terrible Swift Sword[/MENTION]
I'd like to get a little background blurb on Terrible Swift Sword's character. It doesn't need to be anything fancy, but just a little something to tie him into the world.

[MENTION=1231]Kaodi[/MENTION]
For your background, House Darius now sits on the the thrown and rules Talingarde as a  Religious Monarchy. The last few kings since the civil war have all been paladins or clerics of Iomedae. Before the civil, House Barca sat on the thrown. During the civil war, many of House Barca sided with the Asmodeans and were destroyed along with the rest of the church after their defeat. However, several lesser nobles were able to claim no involvement, their holdings being far enough in the borderlands to have not been directly involved in the conflict. 

You may choose to be a decendent of one of the lesser Barca families, or we can go with House Torvin being a house allied with the Barcans, and thus disgraced after the war.

[MENTION=24234]kinem[/MENTION]

The civil war occurred roughly 80 years ago. I may pull that in if you would like to be an actual survivor of that conflict, but you'd still be pretty old (I could pull it in maybe 40 years ago). I realize I didn't include that detail in my introduction, my apologies. Or, we could do something where you survived, but were banished somewhere. When you returned to the prime material, you had not aged, but time had advanced further then you expected. 

Imagine your surprise when you returned to find the nation under the iron boot of a Iomedae Theocracy....not the Asmodean one you were hoping to find! 

Or something completely different  Up to you.

[MENTION=30034]ghostcat[/MENTION] 

Quiggly looks good. How do you feel about House Sanderson being a family of uplifted merchants that recently "purchased" nobility through generous donations to the Iomedaen church? Your family controls much of the shipping between the island of Talingarde and the rest of Golarian.

[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] Still need a character


----------



## ahayford (Mar 31, 2012)

Map of Talingarde


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 31, 2012)

I think that it would be better for House Torvin to be allied with House Barca. Revenge just does not work as well if you were one on the ones who "dodged the magical bolt" .


----------



## Caim (Mar 31, 2012)

I've been thinking of his background and just haven't come up with something. I'll get something in there.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 1, 2012)

TSS, You can always rip off the story from Darth Vader/Anakin Skywalker. 

Aljalyraq is a quadruped and is Firvin's pack mule.  It makes perfect sense for him to be carrying some of her belongings when she was captured.  I see them out in the woods when she was arrested and those items would have gone with him into the other plane.

But, if it throws things out of whack, I can take away the alchemist's kit.  The other stuff is essentially cheap fluff that we are probably getting anyway if we need them.


----------



## ahayford (Apr 1, 2012)

If an Eidolon is disrupted, or returns to its plane of origin, would items from the prime go with them?


----------



## ahayford (Apr 1, 2012)

As a compromise, if you would like to have a few personal items that you can retrieve after you escape, that would be cool. But for the length of your time in prison, I'd prefer if your eidolon did not bring equipment in with you. Maybe he was disrupted during your capture and left some of it behind.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 1, 2012)

ahayford said:


> As a compromise, if you would like to have a few personal items that you can retrieve after you escape, that would be cool. But for the length of your time in prison, I'd prefer if your eidolon did not bring equipment in with you. Maybe he was disrupted during your capture and left some of it behind.



Yes, the eidolon takes the stuff with, IIRC.  

I am assuming that it is alchemist's kit you are objecting to.

Since her imprisonment, maybe Aljalyraq removed the kit from the saddlebags and left it behind for safe keeping.  Since her capture, she has kept him away until the time is right for her to escape.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 1, 2012)

Posted in the Rogue's Gallery.  I added another paragraph in her background about her arrest.

I did a minor change on Aljalyraq's sheet on skills.  Question, does he also get +2 bonus skill ranks?

I removed the sunrods & alchemist's kit and dropped the rations to 2 days to reflect a picnic instead of a 3 day field trip.


----------



## kinem (Apr 1, 2012)

ahayford said:


> kinem
> 
> The civil war occurred roughly 80 years ago. I may pull that in if you would like to be an actual survivor of that conflict, but you'd still be pretty old (I could pull it in maybe 40 years ago). I realize I didn't include that detail in my introduction, my apologies. Or, we could do something where you survived, but were banished somewhere. When you returned to the prime material, you had not aged, but time had advanced further then you expected.
> 
> Imagine your surprise when you returned to find the nation under the iron boot of a Iomedae Theocracy....not the Asmodean one you were hoping to find!




Let's go with that   Sam escaped the battle; he could have done so by going through an inter-dimensional portal, probably one that was intended to be used to bring forth allies from hell, if only the priests had more time to cast the ritual.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 1, 2012)

ahayford said:


> [MENTION=30034]ghostcat[/MENTION]
> 
> Quiggly looks good. How do you feel about House Sanderson being a family of uplifted merchants that recently "purchased" nobility through generous donations to the Iomedaen church? Your family controls much of the shipping between the island of Talingarde and the rest of Golarian.



This sounds fine, I just need to work out how Quigly fits into the family business and what their reaction was to his arrest.

Would you prefer him to have been disowned or to be a family member in good standing with access to the family resources?


----------



## ahayford (Apr 1, 2012)

Well, anyone convicted of a High Crime and sent to Branderscar Prison would be written off as good as dead. Any family of note, particularly families trying to increase their influence would try to distance themselves as much as possible. This likely means your family would, at worst, disown you and have nothing to do with you. At best, they might publicly disown you and only be able to provide limited support. Keep in mind if you do escape prison, you will be escaped convicts and enemies of the states.


----------



## ahayford (Apr 1, 2012)

perrinmiller said:


> Posted in the Rogue's Gallery.  I added another paragraph in her background about her arrest.
> 
> I did a minor change on Aljalyraq's sheet on skills.  Question, does he also get +2 bonus skill ranks?




Lets keep the bonus skill ranks just to the PC's themselves.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 2, 2012)

You'll have mine today.

I couldn't get onto Enworld over the weekend. My home internet connection is bonkers. It sort of semi-works, but some pages take repeated reloads to get through, and any content I post is lost on reload. It's very infuriating.


----------



## ahayford (Apr 2, 2012)

Its cool. NP. Sometimes I have problems with refresh times on this site as well.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 2, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> You'll have mine today.
> 
> I couldn't get onto Enworld over the weekend. My home internet connection is bonkers. It sort of semi-works, but some pages take repeated reloads to get through, and any content I post is lost on reload. It's very infuriating.




I always construct my posts in an off-line text editor (personally I use Thunderbird but Notepad will do just as well). then all you need to do is cut and paste into Enworld as many times as it takes.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 3, 2012)

Ahem. And by 'today' I meant 'tomrrow.' 

Here's the sheet. I'll be filling in the last few details as I have time.

Zelda 
Race: Halfling
Class: Evil Sorceror 1
Alignment: EVIL!

"I don't know if it's better to rule in hell than serve in heaven...but it's DEFINITELY better than to serve anywhere else."

Appearance: Adorable; dimple-cheeked with a spatter of freckles over her nose and under her eyes, with red-gold hair and a wide smile that warms the heart...until one realizes what dark thoughts lay behind that smile. 

Str 8
Dex 16 (5
Con 14 (5
Int 12 (2
Wis 10 
Cha 19 (13

BAB +0
Mele Atk +0
Rngd Atk +4
AC 14 (10 + 3 Dex + 1 size)
CMB -1
CMD 11
Fort +3
Ref +4
Will +3

Halfling Abilities

Class Abilities
Eschew Materials
Bloodline Arcana: +2 DC on Charms
Bloodline Spells
Bloodline Feats
Bloodline Powers
- Corrupting Touch (inflict Shaken w/melee touch for 1/2 lvl rnds, 3+chamod/day)

Skills
Bluff +11 (3 rnks + 4 cha + 3 class + 1 trait)
Diplomacy +10 (3 rnks + 4 cha + 3 class)
Knowledge: Arcana +5 (1 rnk + 1 int + 3 class)
Spellcraft +5 (1 rnk + 1 int + 3 class)
Use Magic Device +8 (1 rnk + 4 cha + 3 class)

Feats
1 

Spells (Sorc CL 1, DC 14+lvl)
1) 4

Known
Cantrips: 4
1) 2

Background:
Zelda is unusual for a halfling in that she craves dominion. The caravan she was born to was destroyed, but long before that it was considered cursed by other halflings. As the last survivor of it, that superstition focused on her. As a child she bounced from human orphanages to the streets and back again. Each time a new place took her in, only to quietly usher her out, until her capacity to trust was shattered. It all came down to the strange happenings that dogged her. Strange, unnatural, and unsavory. Things spoiled unaccountably fast, and animals of carrion and decay seemed overly friendly with her. Wherever Zelda went, whispers of witchcraft and dark magic followed. 

Her path in life was to be short and bitter until its direction was changed by a pair of thieves and confidence artists who 'adopted' her to pose as a human toddler as part of a plan. For the first time Zelda experienced a tiny taste of the power of deception and saw what could be achieved from the unwitting. She found a measure of acceptance in the pair as well, as one was a 'tiefling' from a far off city where Asmodeus was the openly-acknowledged god. He recognized signs in her, and helped her delve into controlling the magic within, though he was no wizard or sorceror.

In the end the two were caught and only by posing as an innocent dupe, thus incriminating both of them, was Zelda able to escape. By then Zelda had realized that she too had the touch of the Pit on her, in her blood...and that her fate was sealed. No amount of good deeds could wash away what she was. Therefore, it was incumbent on her to prepare. If she was damned, then she would be QUEEN of the damned. She would not be helpless again, an object of sadistic amusment and scorn. She knew what strength was now, and what power was, and when she finally went to Hell...she would have both, in sufficient quantities to impress its god-ruler and earn a high place.

And who knew? In time, perhaps even His throne would be in need of someone new to sit on it.


----------



## ahayford (Apr 3, 2012)

I like it...all good characters. Should be interesting to see how things go!


----------



## ahayford (Apr 3, 2012)

As a heads up....I was preparing for the campaign the other night and came across something I should mention. The leadership feat in this campaign has a slightly different meaning then in a standard good campaign. If you take the feat, it allows you to either:

1) Start you own evil organization
2) Be a ruling member of your party's "Council of Evil" 

This choice is far out in the campaign, but just thought it might seed some good ideas for those thinking out their character's plans. It amounts to each player that takes the feat being the leader of their smaller organization or pooling the resources to form a larger organization of evil and sharing leadership.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 3, 2012)

I am planning on taking it.

As for which option I choose...well see how the game progresses to that point. A lot depends on Zelda's experiences with the Council. Whether she feels better off throwing in all her coins in hopes of a big payoff...or secretly developing her own power base in the hopes of one day surpassing it.


----------



## Caim (Apr 4, 2012)

So the IC should almost ready...


----------



## ahayford (Apr 4, 2012)

One thing I did want to talk about before we started the campaign is if there was any subject matter people would rather steer clear of. As this is an evil campaign, your actions will directly and indirectly cause a lot of misery for a lot of innocent people. I don't want to make anyone uncomfortable or bring up things people would rather avoid so I thought it would be better to get that out in the open before we begin.


----------



## Caim (Apr 4, 2012)

I won't kill kittens...kittens are the future.


----------



## ahayford (Apr 4, 2012)

Kittens, got it.


----------



## Caim (Apr 4, 2012)

All joking aside I'm fine with anything and from experience with PM he is also.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 4, 2012)

Terrible Swift Sword said:


> All joking aside I'm fine with anything and from experience with PM he is also.



Well sheiza, that is true.  EnWorld's PG-13 rating just means I have to be creative on my trash talking and graphical descriptions.  

There are is nothing you can write at EnWorld that will be out of bounds for me. Bring it on, I say.  When do we start?

BTW, I am going to Okinawa for a 2  night vacation and will have my iPhone, but unknown status on the  Internet. So I might scarce for the rest of the week.  I feel confident  to be able to post at least once during that time.


----------



## Caim (Apr 4, 2012)

Okinawa...wish I was still in Japan. Shoulda took that male escort job when I got out of the military.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 4, 2012)

I think we should probably just use common sense in trying to avoid really gratuitously describing really bad stuff.


----------



## ahayford (Apr 5, 2012)

I plan on writing the first IC post this weekend ( maybe Friday if I have the energy ) so please have any remaining character details finished up by then  Thanks!


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 5, 2012)

I have moved Quigly to the RG and incorporated ahayford's suggestions into his background.


----------



## ahayford (Apr 5, 2012)

Sometimes I regret not picking a better username...


----------



## ahayford (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh one more thing! Make sure you try and locate some kind of Avatar picture for your character. If you are having trouble finding something you want to use I can help out.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 5, 2012)

ahayford said:


> Oh one more thing! Make sure you try and locate some kind of Avatar picture for your character. If you are having trouble finding something you want to use I can help out.



You have Firvinianna's and Aljalyraq's, correct?  If you need the source pictures uploaded, let me know.  You can probably get them off of my Photobucket links anyway.


----------



## ahayford (Apr 5, 2012)

Yep. I can pull your pics off the post.


----------



## Caim (Apr 5, 2012)

I'll hunt on down.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 6, 2012)

I tried using Google for a bunch of combinations, but I was never really sure I found something that quite fit. I suppose I could look again...

Maybe this:
http://lore.layonara.com/portraits/wy_fibs_h.jpg

Or this:
http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/compscoundrel_gallery/102040.jpg

Even this: http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/pc_portraits/PCP_knights10_b4k5.jpg

If only they could be combined into one with dark hair and mature age...


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 6, 2012)

OK. I have found three candidates:

 1 

 2  

 3  

personally, I prefer the third one. or do you thing he is too creepy.


----------



## ahayford (Apr 6, 2012)

[MENTION=1231]Kaodi[/MENTION] I'll take a look and see if I can find something you like better

[MENTION=30034]ghostcat[/MENTION] Pick the one you want use


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 6, 2012)

Finnish draft! I mean...finished. Yes. Of course I do.

Zelda
Race: Halfling
Class: Evil Sorceror 1
Alignment: EVIL!

"I don't know if it's better to rule in hell than serve in heaven...but it's DEFINITELY better than to serve anywhere else."

Appearance: Adorable; dimple-cheeked with a spatter of freckles over her nose and under her eyes, with red-gold hair and a wide smile that warms the heart...until one realizes what dark thoughts lay behind that smile.

Str 8
Dex 16 (5
Con 14 (5
Int 12 (2
Wis 10
Cha 19 (13

BAB +0
Mele Atk +0
Rngd Atk +4
AC 14 (10 + 3 Dex + 1 size)
CMB -1
CMD 11
Fort +3
Ref +4
Will +4

Halfling Abilities

Class Abilities
Eschew Materials
Bloodline Arcana: +2 DC on Charms
Bloodline Spells
Bloodline Feats
Bloodline Powers
- Corrupting Touch (inflict Shaken w/melee touch for 1/2 lvl rnds, 3+chamod/day)

Skills
Bluff +11 (3 rnks + 4 cha + 3 class + 1 trait)
Diplomacy +10 (3 rnks + 4 cha + 3 class)
Knowledge: Arcana +5 (1 rnk + 1 int + 3 class)
Spellcraft +5 (1 rnk + 1 int + 3 class)
Use Magic Device +8 (1 rnk + 4 cha + 3 class)

Traits
- Sedition
- Adopted (Human): Carefully Hidden (+1 Will, +2 save vs Divination)

Feats
1 Childlike (take 10 on Bluff to appear innocent, +2 Disguise to imitate human child)

Spells (Sorc CL 1, DC 14+lvl)
1) 4

Known
Cantrips: Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Ghost Sound, Dancing Lights
1) Shield, Magic Missile

Background:
Zelda is unusual for a halfling in that she craves dominion. The caravan she was born to was destroyed, but long before that it was considered cursed by other halflings. As the last survivor of it, that superstition focused on her. As a child she bounced from human orphanages to the streets and back again. Each time a new place took her in, only to quietly usher her out, until her capacity to trust was shattered. It all came down to the strange happenings that dogged her. Strange, unnatural, and unsavory. Things spoiled unaccountably fast, and animals of carrion and decay seemed overly friendly with her. Wherever Zelda went, whispers of witchcraft and dark magic followed.

Her path in life was to be short and bitter until its direction was changed by a pair of thieves and confidence artists who 'adopted' her to pose as a human toddler as part of a plan. For the first time Zelda experienced a tiny taste of the power of deception and saw what could be achieved from the unwitting. She found a measure of acceptance in the pair as well, as one was a 'tiefling' from a far off city where Asmodeus was the openly-acknowledged god. He recognized signs in her, and helped her delve into controlling the magic within, though he was no wizard or sorceror.

In the end the two were caught and only by posing as an innocent dupe, thus incriminating both of them, was Zelda able to escape. By then Zelda had realized that she too had the touch of the Pit on her, in her blood...and that her fate was sealed. No amount of good deeds could wash away what she was. Therefore, it was incumbent on her to prepare. If she was damned, then she would be QUEEN of the damned. She would not be helpless again, an object of sadistic amusment and scorn. She knew what strength was now, and what power was, and when she finally went to Hell...she would have both, in sufficient quantities to impress its god-ruler and earn a high place.

And who knew? In time, perhaps even His throne would be in need of someone new to sit on it.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 7, 2012)

I was really cheering for  3  but Quigly has a reasonably high charisma and this guy's so creepy he'd scare his own mother to death.

So instead I'd like to introduce Quigly Sanderson


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 7, 2012)

ghostcat said:


> I was really cheering for  3  but Quigly has a reasonably high charisma and this guy's so creepy he'd scare his own mother to death.
> 
> So instead I'd like to introduce Quigly Sanderson



Eh? That one doesn't look evil at all and I know someone that is using that pic and #2 already.  How about some alternate choices:


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 7, 2012)

perrinmiller said:


> Eh? That one doesn't look evil at all and I know someone that is using that pic and #2 already.  How about some alternate choices:



Quigly is a bard and suppose to be able to influence people.  The idea is not to look evil but to be a wide eyed innocent.  You wouldn't trust No 3 has far as you could throw him but No 1,  he's the sort of mark that the rest of the party would be looking for.

However, as they are already in use and I now know the look I am aiming for,  I'll have another look.


----------



## Caim (Apr 7, 2012)

I think the third one that PM posted looks like an evil bard, but it is your character.


----------



## ahayford (Apr 7, 2012)

In Character thread -> [PF] Way of the Wicked - Golarian

You now have a moment to talk to each other, introduce each other etc....knowing that Firvinianna and Zelda are slightly...gagged at the moment. The next update will advance the story further.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 8, 2012)

Terrible Swift Sword said:


> I think the third one that PM posted looks like an evil bard, but it is your character.



This is a  superb evil bard and I may eventually go for it. 

However, what I am trying for is an innocent. How about this one


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 8, 2012)

ghostcat said:


> However, what I am trying for is an innocent. How about this one



If that's what you are going for, it works.

[MENTION=6680745]ahayford[/MENTION]; Or are you making a new OOC thread?

Might I suggest that you reserve about three opening posts in it.  One post for rules & links to the other threads, one for XP tracking, and one for Treasury tracking.


----------



## ahayford (Apr 9, 2012)

I had intended on just using this thread...but if you guys think it would be cleaner I can create a new one.


----------



## ahayford (Apr 9, 2012)

The update I just posted was to provide some additional information about your cell, as I realized I didn't really describe it very well in the initial post.


----------



## ahayford (Apr 9, 2012)

I also realize I need to proofread before posting lol blarg


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 9, 2012)

ahayford said:


> I had intended on just using this thread...but if you guys think it would be cleaner I can create a new one.



Even if you rename it to OOC Thread vs. Interest Check, then you would need to probably add all of this below info in the first post with the char gen stuff.



perrinmiller said:


> Might I suggest that you reserve about three  opening posts in it.  One post for rules & links to the other  threads, one for XP tracking, and one for Treasury tracking.




I would start a new thread.  Having that information at the beginning of a thread is very easy to find for updating and reference.


----------



## ahayford (Apr 10, 2012)

[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] could you move Zelda to the rogues gallery along with a pic

New ooc thread here [PF] Way of the Wicked - Golarian OOC


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 10, 2012)

NEVAR!

...

Well ok. Um...still sorting pics. But I'll make a point of having one this evening...


----------



## ahayford (Apr 10, 2012)

No rush, just realized today when I was looking for skills.


----------

